# The FUSION bolt-hole



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Or has this bin covered elsewhere on another thread?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, this thread died a quick death.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll join in, in an attempt to keep this thread going.

I LOVE fusion!

I'll start with a gig I just saw last night. Marco Minnemann (drums), Plini (guitar), Mohini Dey (bass) and another guitarist, Jake Howsam Lowe.

Marco's drum skills are among the best in the world. He has played with some of the best musicians, in many styles, and excels at them all. Prog with U.K. and Steve Wilson, fusion with Alex Machacek, his own CDs, tech metal with Necrophagist.

Plini is a guitarist that usually plays prog metal, but here is right at home playing fusion.

And last but certainly not least, 22 year old bass phenom from Mumbai, Mohini Dey! She is already one of the best bass players in the world, and at such a young age!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a lesser known band from Spain from the original 'Golden Age' of fusion.

Iceberg, with the great Max Sune on guitar. But the entire band were monster players in their own right.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Spanish 80s fusion scene was remarkable.
Spain is a bit of an anomaly: everything was shifted 10 years. Prog lps didnt start till late 70s.
This was all due to Arishole Generalissimo-arrishole Franco. He kept Spain in the middle ages and American bases out of Spain so the psych movement never really took off under the prick's iron rule.

I have 4 Iceberg lps. And two Max Sune/Sunyer solo lps. Sune was a guitar god but the solos I find a bit patchy.

The Catalonian label Zeleste released good fusions in the late 70s: Secta Sonica two lp, Compania Electrica Dharma (I have mebbe 4 titles), Orquesta Mirasol (The Deacon does not like Latin, so this Latin-jazz does not appeal) and Musica Urbana.

Then on other labels there are the Toti and Jordi lps, Barcelona Traction, IA Batiste, and the more progressive-fusion bands Bloque and Asphalto (that released something like 5 lps each).


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The correct answer is:

Fusion Bolt deals damage, and its power doubles to 200 if Fusion Flare has been used before it in the same turn. If this happens Fusion Bolt's animation will change to look more epic.

All previous posts in this thread have been down graded as off topic!!!!!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

English please.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Now that to come from you. Astonishing. You make an interesting object of study.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

You made sense of his babel?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> You made sense of his babel?


Every word was in English. Every word was as truthful and as inevitable as the resolution of an augmented sixth chord. Every word was on topic. I would think that an expert on "walking the dog" should be able to catch them all.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes well....
Speaking of being on the topic...you have anything _relevant_to post?

I'm thinking the only actual fusion you know is Weather Report.

....

That reminds me: please NO limp ELEVATOR-FUSION (like Weather Report or Oregon or Metheny).


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Here's some fusion for you. I'm guessing you already know this one though.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm guessing that the only way this thread is going to rise above the Coulomb Barrier is for Luc Havan to post in it.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

chill782002 said:


> Here's some fusion for you. I'm guessing you already know this one though.


Definitely one of my favorites!

This one brilliantly straddles the line between fusion and prog.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't believe a fusion thread has gone this long without mentioning the master, Allan Holdsworth.

I blame myself...


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The Dutch also produced some interesting fusion in the 70s.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The first Solution is superb.

By the time they got to the one with the puzzle on cover they had become slick, mainstream dross.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Simon Moon said:


> I'll join in, in an attempt to keep this thread going.
> 
> I LOVE fusion!
> 
> ...


i like drummer, Alex Acuna. from Koinonia


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

ldiat said:


>


A great band. I'm more partial to their earlier releases with Mark Russo playing sax.


----------

